# walk-in



## littledogboy

Například walk-in centre. Do češtiny. Pro příchozí z ulice, pro pacienty bez objednání...?? Nějaký lepší nápad? Elegantní řešení? Díky.


----------



## sikes

littledogboy said:


> Například walk-in centre. Do češtiny. Pro příchozí z ulice, pro pacienty bez objednání...?? Nějaký lepší nápad? Elegantní řešení? Díky.



No, chybí mi tu kontext věty, ze které jsi to vzal, ale když zkusíš seznam slovník, ten uvádí *ihned k nastěhování* nebo *velký/ prostorný*. Viz http://slovnik.seznam.cz/en-cz/word/?q=walk-in&id=xrgDvFKDvpM=&sugid=YAaVZdNxyCE=&sugword=walk


----------



## albrgt

Odhaduju, že* walk-in* je jen jiný výraz pro *drop-in*. U nás se používá (bez překladu) v souvislosti s péčí o drogově závislé. Jinak a obecněji (i mimo drogovou tématiku) to jde označit jako *nízkoprahové zařízení*. 
Viz http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nízkoprahové_zařízení 
Ale jak poznamenal sikes, chybí kontext, takže střílím poslepu.


----------



## littledogboy

Díky. Kontext:

NHS walk-in centres treat around 3 million patients a year and have proved to be a successful complementary service to traditional GP and A&E services.

___ střediska Národní (_nebo S_tátní_?_) zdravotní služby ošetří každoročně okolo tří milionů pacientů. Ukázalo se, že úspěšně doplňují tradiční ordinace praktických lékařů a pohotovostní oddělení nemocnic.

*nízkoprahové zařízení *se mi nezdá špatné, ačkoli v češtině taková walk-in centra asi neexistují...?


----------



## albrgt

Podle toho, co jsem našel, jsou v ČR nízkoprahová centra spíš sociálního zaměření (mládež, rizikové skupiny), ale mohou být i na pomezí mezi soc. službam a zdravotnickými službami (např. http://www.cervenykriz.zlin.cz/nizkoprahove-centrum.html). Nicméně žádný formalizovaný systém, jaký mají podle vašeho kontextu v Británii, u nás pokud vím není.


----------



## littledogboy

Dobrý den, albrgte, takže: máte pravdu, že walk-in = drop-in, což je slovo používané i v češtině. Oboje znamená (jen tak) se zastavit. Nehodí se mi, že se tím obvykle míní centra pro uživatele drog.
Použiju slovo nízkoprahové, i když má v odborné hantýrce taky trochu jiné konotace. Díky za nápady.


----------

